# Suggestions for a dry food with a smaller kibble size.



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Patches does not like a dry food that has a real distinct fishy smell to it. I've fed her Taste of the Wild, and Solid Gold, both she stopped eating because it does smell fishy. Right now she's on EVO and likes it, except lately I find her spitting up the chunks like she's been choking on them. They are a bigger size kibble, and as I watch her, she doesn't chew most of them before swallowing. Can someone suggest a dry with a smaller kibble size, that doesn't smell real fishy?

Thankfully, which I hadn't mentioned yet for fear of jinxing it, with a little patients and work I have gotten her back on Wellness Turkey flavor wet, so she only gets dry in the morning, and for a treat at night before bed. She's such a brat! :luv


----------



## ~*Regina*~ (Apr 16, 2008)

Have you tried maybe braking the EVO up into smaller pieces? I had too do this with Tessie at first because she was swallowing it whole and choking on it.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Core Wellness has small round pieces and doesn't smell fishy.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Innova has small, rounded pellets.


----------



## cmw0829 (Nov 23, 2008)

The Innova is smaller than the EVO and smells better. And our cats prefer the Innova.


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

Merrick Before Grain has very small kibbles, looks similar to the Natural Balance.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Spot's Stew has teeny tiny pellets.
Are you sure that her teeth are okay?


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

nanook said:


> Spot's Stew has teeny tiny pellets.
> Are you sure that her teeth are okay?


That was one thing I also thought of, and made an appt for her at the vet for teeth cleaning.

Thank you for the suggestions. I wish I could get Before Grain, I'd like to try that one, but I can't. I think I'm going to pick up a couple different kind, maybe try the Core and the Innova. Have tried the Spot's Stew, and none of them would eat it.

Thank you!


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Well! Finicky calico strikes again! That little brat! I picked up some Innova.......she won't eat it at all! Plus, it is the same size as the EVO (if I got the right kind). They were handing out free samples of Wellness foods today also, so I grabbed some CORE to try, since it's so expensive, I thought if she doesn't like it I'm not out that much. Well, the kibble is the right size, but she won't eat, and she wouldn't even try the other one either. So now, she has no dry to eat, and mom has to make another 40 min one way run for this darn finicky calico cat so she can have her EVO! :roll: I'll just break it up for her I guess. Silly calico!


----------



## petspy (Sep 11, 2008)

I made this thread about LARGE kibble you may find helpful on what to avoid.
there are also comments made about my avoiding small kibble that may help.

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=54428


----------

